# ASL gait question



## Zeus61113 (Jul 18, 2014)

Hello everyone. I am new to this forum and just recently got an asl gsd. I would like to take a picture of his pedigree tree so I can find out more information about my dog. Also I had a few questions regarding his gate and uneven toenail wear on his hind legs. So if someone can either pm me or reply to this that would be great. Thank you.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Zeus, this thread is 3 years old, I notified a mod to move yours to a separate posting


----------

